# Review - Leatherman Serac flashlight trio (S1, S2, S3)



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Leatherman Serac series review, for consideration for the flashlight review subforum
by carrot

*Full disclosure:* I was contacted by Leatherman and asked if I were interested in reviewing the Leatherman Serac series of lights. I received the lights free of charge directly from Leatherman on the understanding that I get to keep the lights if I allow them to use my review/photos freely. I was never advised as to what the content of the review should be. Despite receiving these specimens for free I have attempted to be as unbiased as possible in my review.

(more photos coming soon)

As many might know, Leatherman entered the flashlight world last year with the Leatherman Monarch series of lights, to little fanfare. They never got very popular, probably due to their large size and usage of multiple AAA batteries instead of the more popular CR123, AA and single AAA form-factors. 

Leatherman learned their lesson and went back to the drawing board. This year, Leatherman introduced the Serac series, designed to appeal better to the outdoorsman and flashlight enthusiast, and hopefully the general public. The Serac series is truly worthy of the Leatherman name, a company that built its reputation on premium multitools. 
Today I am reviewing the Leatherman Serac S1, S2, and S3, which currently represent the entire Serac line, as of October 2008. The style of this review will cover an overview of the entire line (when possible) on several key points and then "drill-down" to examine the different features of each light where the product features diverge.

*Quick rundown:*
Serac S1 -- 1xAAA, Nichia GS LED, 6 lumens*, 11hrs
Serac S2 -- 1xAAA, Cree XR-E 7090 LED, 5/35 lumens*, 10.5hrs/45mins
Serac S3 -- 1xCR123A, Cree XR-E 7090 LED, 7/43/100 lumens*, 36hrs/4hrs/1hr
* manufacturer estimate (using alkalines for S1 and S2 and a regular CR123A for S3)

*Independent verification*
CPF user Chevrofreak independently tested these lights and got the following on primaries (alkaline AAA and lithium CR123).
Serac S1 -- 7 lumens, 12.8 hours
Serac S2 -- <8 lumens, 6.4 hours / <55 lumens, 17.7 minutes
Serac S3 -- 6 lumens, 57 hours / 47 lumens, 5.5 hours / 110 lumens, 1.3 hours

For the S1 and S3 this corresponds to Leatherman's estimates favorably, actual tests performing better than Leatherman's estimates. For the S2, runtimes seem grossly overrated. 

I found in my own experiences that the S2 does appear to run for at least 30 minutes on high with alkalines in an informal test so maybe Chevrofreak's sample is a fluke, especially when considering Leatherman's other two estimates were spot-on.

You can see Chevrofreak's detailed runtime graphs here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212996







*Measurements:*
S1 - 3.23in / 8.2cm
S2 - 3.48in / 8.84cm
S3 - 3.2in / 8.13cm






*Light Output and Operation:*
I have no light meter with which to verify the manufacturer's claims on light output but based on experience it appears that the estimates are not far off from reality, and in fact are probably fairly accurate. Leatherman's quoted runtimes also seem fairly viable, which I've listed above. Hopefully Leatherman will send a sample to Chevrofreak so he can independently verify their claims.

The Leatherman Serac lights are extremely easy to operate and should be easy to figure out for anyone, from grandma to "Joe Sixpack" to a flashlight aficionado. On the multi-level lights (S2 and S3) a light press or half-click on the clicky switch allows the user to switch brightnesses. Contrary to some rumors, both the S2 and S3 always on the lowest mode and each subsequent half-click cranks up the output, or reverts back to lowest once the highest level is reached. They DO NOT, in fact, save the last used level, to the relief of user interface experts everywhere.

I have a wooded area that is pretty devoid of light that I went to go test the Serac lights in. I walked around for a bit with each one and I can say that I would not feel naked or insufficiently illuminated if I only had one of these lights on an outdoor expedition. 

The S1 is quite sufficient for walking around and reading, but the Nichia GS LED can only put out so much light and I often wanted to see out just a little further. However, its long runtime and useful output makes it an excellent backup light. 

The S2 is definitely an excellent contender for a primary EDC (every day carry) as it is capable of cranking out a surprising amount of light when you need it and also offers a long runtime when high output is less important. I was able to comfortably walk around the forest with the S2 running on low and even identify "landmarks" by the patterns in the trees. Being able to quickly jump to high mode with a half-click was great and comforting when I heard barking off in the distance. My only concern is that with the S2 it is all too easy to want to kick into high mode and burn the battery down (only 45 minute runtime) so I felt continually conscious of the slowly depleting battery. Carrying a few spare batteries would certainly alleviate this concern.

One caveat with the S2 is that if the (alkaline) battery has been sufficiently drained it can still put out light but if you turn it off then turn it back on it will refuse to light until the battery has recovered a bit. A little disconcerting, although expected on a high-drain AAA flashlight. This effect should be far less pronounced on other chemistries like NiMH and Lithium. The other problem is it uses PWM for low. It is not as noticeable as some other lights I've used, so it doesn't bother me too much, even when moving, despite the fact that I am fairly sensitive to PWM.

The S3 is a beast of a light, as far as tiny pocket lights go. It has no problem reaching out and lighting up distant objects thanks to the deep reflector and offers three very useful brightness levels. Low is excellent for close up tasks, medium is great for navigating around and high is good at spotting distances when you hear noises or want to impress your friends. This is probably my favorite of the three Serac lights and gives my $450 custom a run for the money as far as being the perfect EDC light. CR123A batteries are a "funny battery" for anyone not a flashlight aficionado, however, so hopefully Leatherman can exercise its brand and sales prowess to make CR123A a more mainstream battery.






*-- S2 and S3 --*
When I first turned the Leatherman Serac S3 on, I was extremely impressed at the quality of the beam. It features a fairly tight hotspot for better throw (ability to light up objects at long distances) and a nice gradual transition to spill (the dimmer area around a hotspot). This gorgeous beam pattern is thanks to the textured "orange peel" reflector that is used in both the S2 and S3. When I turned on the Serac S2, I was equally impressed. For the record, my particular samples of S2 and S3 had a fairly neutral cool white tint. 

Why is a good, smooth beam important? Artifacts in the beam can make weird shadows or make the user "see" movement where there is none. A smooth, gradual transition from hotspot to spill is more useful for a general purpose flashlight because the smooth transition makes the flashlight easier and more comfortable to work up close and read with, as well as navigate trails and paths more easily, without sacrificing too much throw. Simply put, such a beam makes for an excellent and versatile flashlight.






*Design and Build Quality:*
Each of the three lights is hard anodized 6061-T6 aluminum (commonly called aerospace-grade) with a stainless steel bezel and features a clicky switch located on the back for quick activation and ease of use. Each light also comes with a reversible pocket clip and offers some form of keyring or lanyard attachment. The pocket clip is an often overlooked feature on many competitor's flashlights but Leatherman nailed it with theirs, well-designed and perfectly executed. Since these lights are so small (but not underpowered!) a pocket clip becomes one of the most convenient methods of carry. They are an aesthetically pleasing silver and black, and should age (wear in) gracefully. The lights have a nice sturdy feel and the matte finish makes them easier to grip. I had no problem drawing and using the lights with or without gloves on. Another neat feature of the pocket clip on all three lights is that they are strong (stiff) enough to be used on a baseball cap in lieu of a headlamp.






The tailcap, which contains a reverse clicky switch, is user-removable for easier cleaning of the interior of the light or for switch replacement. The clicky switch has a very robust feel and forms a silicone rubber seal for water resistance. All three lights are capable of tailstanding for use as a "candle" of sorts. You can replace the battery by removing either the bezel (head) or tailcap, but it is easiest to replace through the bezel, which is textured for grip. To reduce the chances of accidental activation, you can unscrew the bezel partially.

*-- S1 and S2 --* 
The S1 and S2 feature the same pocket clip and keyring attachment, which makes sense considering that the S2 is just .25" longer than the S1. The pocket clip is extremely well-designed and allows the light to ride low and discreet, allowing for excellent pocket retention. The minute size and excellent clip on these two AAA lights make them well-suited towards discreet carry in dress attire and would be practically unnoticeable in a suit or summer shorts. You can also reverse the pocket clip if you desire to carry the light bezel-up.

The lanyard ring, or keyring attachment is also detachable -- it clips into a ridge on the light and allows you to remove the light from your keychain quickly and easily. Should you choose not to use the lanyard ring, it smartly doubles as a retainer for the pocket clip, preventing it from sliding off. 






A cool thing about the S1 and S2 is that despite having having a clicky activation switch on the back, they still can tailstand. One problem I foresee is that the S1 and S2 actually tailstand on the silicone rubber button, so over time as the button wears down it may become unable to tailstand. As the lights are new, I cannot say whether this will actually be the case. Still, some tailstanding is better than none at all.






*-- S3 --*
The S3's pocket clip is equally impressive in design -- it is a wire clip similar to that which has become recently popular amongst knife enthusiasts for the discreet carry and comfort during use. A small metal ring gives the wire clip tension to hold onto the light and allows the user to easily switch the light from bezel-up carry to bezel-down, which I prefer on most flashlights, again, for greater discretion and better pocket retention.











*Conclusion:*
Before I got the Leatherman lights I was readying myself to tear them apart in my review ("Leatherman makes flashlights now!?") but -- when I actually received them I was extremely impressed with the careful attention to detail and thought that went into designing these lights. I really like the three Serac lights and I'm glad I got the chance to review them. To those of you thinking of passing over the Leatherman Serac series because Leatherman hasn't traditionally made flashlights -- don't overlook these excellent lights! 

They are every bit as good as established competitors in the same price range and add some unique features that make them worth a second look. There are quite a few lights that are similar to the Serac series but the excellent design sensibilities of this Oregon-based company really make them shine. When Leatherman decided to make a new series of lights they really took it seriously and have a compelling product to show for it.

I would really like to see Leatherman offer a 1xAA light seeing how AA batteries are the most commonly available and offer quite a bit more power capacity over common AAA batteries. 

I brought the Serac trio to Photon Fest 11, an East Coast flashlight aficionado gathering, and the response was positive. Many jaded flashaholics showed interest in the Seracs and for good reason -- they offer an attractive set of features at a reasonable price. 

*TL;DR version:*
What makes the Leatherman Serac lights special and stand out over the other competitors is: stainless steel bezel, pocket clip, innovative keyring attachment (S1 and S2 only), clicky 1xAAA light, great beam quality, extremely simple to operate. Highly recommended.

*Pricing:*
MSRP lists the S1 at $30, S2 $55, and S3 at $80. However a quick search reveals that the average price is $25, $50, and $70 respectively. I think this is fairly priced and within the same range as competitors. As of the time of this review, Serac lights have not yet shipped to online retailers but may be found in some brick and mortar stores.

Image hosting by ImageShack.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

[reserved]


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 21, 2008)

Great reviews - looking forward to the pictures. 

I think, however, that the "full disclosure" statement should be at the top/beginning of the review. When I read the post, I saw nothing besides a couple of *reservations* that was really negative about the lights....and then read the disclosure...ahhhh...perhaps they are as great as you have described, but I would have read the review differently. Just my opinion.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 21, 2008)

Good point, but even more than "full disclosure" I look at the output shown in the threads here and Carrot does rate quite well in those regards.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 21, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Good point, but even more than "full disclosure" I look at the output shown in the threads here and Carrot does rate quite well in those regards.



Definitely *not* a knock on the reviewer. Just the disclosure thing should be upfront...


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 21, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> Definitely *not* a knock on the reviewer. Just the disclosure thing should be upfront...


Agreed, and I hope you didn't take it as a knock on your post either! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting review. 

I am looking forward to getting one (two?) of these nice lights.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

wacbzz said:


> I think, however, that the "full disclosure" statement should be at the top/beginning of the review. When I read the post, I saw nothing besides a couple of *reservations* that was really negative about the lights....and then read the disclosure...ahhhh...perhaps they are as great as you have described, but I would have read the review differently. Just my opinion.



Honestly, I can't find anything to really dislike about these lights. Simple UI, seemingly durable, bright, pocket clips, tailstanding... all of the things I like in an EDC light and these have them.

FWIW, I moved the disclaimer to the top. I would, of course, hope that my reputation for (mostly) reliable information supersedes any doubts as to my bias. Perhaps my viewpoint is biased because I received complementary lights, or perhaps Leatherman sent me the best of the batch, and if anyone believes criticism or comment is missing from my review I will be happy to take it under consideration.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice review. Does the S3 clip work well for ball cap clipping aka redneck headlamp?

So far the only draw back I see is reverse clickie.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 21, 2008)

carrot said:


> The Leatherman Serac lights are extremely easy to operate and should be easy to figure out for anyone, from grandma to "Joe Sixpack" to a flashlight aficionado. On the multi-level lights (S2 and S3) a light press or half-click on the clicky switch allows the user to switch brightnesses. Contrary to some rumors, both the S2 and S3 always on the lowest mode and each subsequent half-click cranks up the output, or reverts back to lowest once the highest level is reached. They DO NOT, in fact, save the last used level, to the relief of user interface experts everywhere.




I am glad to hear that. I was worried that it would always start on the next mode. I guess LED Museum didn't wait long enough for the light to reset, which is how that rumor got started. (And I think Doug Ritter's review said the same thing)

Hmm, now who has the best price on the S2.....


PS.
What are the chances of getting a few pics of the S1 and S2 lined up with some other common AAA lights, such as the Arc, E01, LOD, LF2, LF2X, etc.?


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Beamhead said:


> Nice review. Does the S3 clip work well for ball cap clipping aka redneck headlamp?
> 
> So far the only draw back I see is reverse clickie.


Seems to work fine. Clip is nice and tight, too.






I tested it with the S2 as well, and it works great.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Marduke said:


> PS.
> What are the chances of getting a few pics of the S1 and S2 lined up with some other common AAA lights, such as the Arc, E01, LOD, LF2, LF2X, etc.?



I don't have an E01 or any LF's. Tomorrow night my friend should be visiting, so I will snap a pic of the Arc, E01, S1 and S2 then.

Edit:
After running down the battery on the S2 I noticed this:


> One caveat with the S2 is that if the (alkaline) battery has been sufficiently drained it can still put out light but if you turn it off then turn it back on it will refuse to light until the battery has recovered a bit. A little disconcerting, although expected on a high-drain AAA flashlight. This effect should be far less pronounced on other chemistries like NiMH and Lithium.



I just added that to the main review.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 21, 2008)

great review, you need to do these more often


----------



## Any Cal. (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review. The lights are interesting, due to their clips, clickies, and stainless head. It does seem though, that the runtime specs are closer to old Lux lights than anything with a Cree. They do look nice enough to be used as a host, but I doubt I would buy one knowing their specs.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like the runtime specs for the S1 and S2 are for alkaline. Even if they were advertising OTF lumens (who knows, only time and an IS will tell), 35 lumens for 45 minutes is awfully low, and would have to be a hideously inefficient circuit. That is, unless that is the alkaline runtime, which should be spot on. With NiMH or L92's, I would expect at least twice that much.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> great review, you need to do these more often


I don't like to write reviews about the same light everyone else has written dozens of reviews about and seen dozens of times. I like writing about new things that not many people have seen... Maybe I'll write a review about the McLux PD... or Petzl E+Lite next? Maybe a Milky Mod...


----------



## Splunk_Au (Oct 21, 2008)

FYI, those are just rebranded Fenix lights... so basically they're kinda the same dozens


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> FYI, those are just rebranded Fenix lights... so basically they're kinda the same dozens


Not really... I could go on to say Ultrafire and Superfire and Trustfire and Fenix and Olight and Eagletac are all the same but they aren't... I would consider them rebranded if all Leatherman did was take some lights and stamp their name on it but that's not the case here. I consider them better than their counterparts, if only due to small changes.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Oct 21, 2008)

Why would you call Fenix, Olight and Eagletac the same if they both look and have different circuits?
These on the other hand share the same electronics as Fenix, in addition to looking similar.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Why do I have to argue over things that I already went over in my review?

I consider them different enough from Fenix to be interesting. As I recall, Fenix does NOT offer any AAA lights with clickies, still has NOT released a 123 light with a pocket clip, and insists on including ridiculous modes like strobe and SOS. Does that sound like the exact same electronics to you? Even if they are running different firmware, that is difference enough. If you recall (you probably don't), Henry of HDS lights used to sell the Basic and Ultimate lights for vastly different prices, and the only difference was firmware. Nobody complained. That speaks to me the importance of firmware. 

Fenix also does not offer a stainless steel bezel which is better due to resisting deformation, which a lot of people have experienced by dropping their light. To me that says that this is more than a rebrand, which you would have noticed if you'd read my review, and to me, that differentiates them as products in my mind as much as I would ones across completely different manufacturers. Since you seem to have glossed over the details that I paid the most attention to, you are just wasting my time with semantics.

Also, if you ask me, screwing down and unscrewing the bezel to switch modes, while a great UI is just a recipe for disaster seeing how the light engine is screwed into those same threads. I have on several occasion received lights that would refuse to stay in turbo/high mode.

Stop wasting my time.


----------



## nerdgineer (Oct 21, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> FYI, those are just rebranded Fenix lights...


So Fenix has a clicky AAA coming? and SS bezels and new pocket clips? That would be nice and I would consider it a _*plus *_for Leatherman to use Fenix innards - but do you _know _this or is this just a supposition?

Also...prices?


----------



## Cavediver (Oct 21, 2008)

carrot said:


> Honestly, I can't find anything to really dislike about these lights. Simple UI, seemingly durable, bright, pocket clips, tailstanding... all of the things I like in an EDC light and these have them.
> 
> FWIW, I moved the disclaimer to the top. *I would, of course, hope that my reputation for (mostly) reliable information supersedes any doubts as to my bias.* Perhaps my viewpoint is biased because I received complementary lights, or perhaps Leatherman sent me the best of the batch, and if anyone believes criticism or comment is missing from my review I will be happy to take it under consideration.


 
Carrot,
Thanks for the review. It sounds like this light is exactly what I was looking for. While I've talked myself into buying a Fenix as my first "real" pocket light, one of these won't be far behind.

I appreciate the up-front disclosure. As a flashlight and CPF newb, I have no idea what your reputation is, and I don't know if I can trust your opinion. IMO, the disclosure helps that at least a little bit. (BTW, I do trust your opinion, that was just a blanket statement :laughing

Also speaking as a flashlight newb, one thing I would really like to see are the sizes/ dimensions of these flashlights. It seems that some reviews have them, some don't. Yes, I can look them up on the MFG's site, but it would be nice to see it all together. (That's another blanket statement. Your photo of the lights with a pen is good enough for me, however, a spacially challenged newb might need more info  Also, please consider taking photos of the light next to the required battery / batteries. when I first started my flashlight search, those were the photos that helped the most.) 

The last thing I would look for in a review is an approximate price point (if it's available). I found several reviews of lights that I liked, only to find out (after sometimes extensive searches) the light was $100+ . That may not be bad for the folks on this site, but it's more than a newb can understand :laughing: 

Just so I'm not all doom, gloom, wants, and whines, I really liked the hat brim picture and the one shoing the lights clipped to your pocket. :twothumbs

Again, thank you for the review!


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Cavediver,
Thanks a lot for the comments and critiques. Your post was very insightful.

Measurements:
S1 - 3.23in / 8.2cm
S2 - 3.48in / 8.84cm
S3 - 3.2in / 8.13cm


----------



## gunga (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! Excellent review and very nice lights!

THe S2 is the one for me, though both the S1 and S3 seem very promising also!

Might have to pick some of these up somewhere!


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Oct 21, 2008)

Having handled these lights at Photon Fest 11, I can say that these lights are really nice. I like the fact that they make a AAA light with a clicky (S2). The clips are a nice addition as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## m16a (Oct 21, 2008)

AnimalHousePA said:


> Having handled these lights at Photon Fest 11, I can say that these lights are really nice. I like the fact that they make a AAA light with a clicky (S2). The clips are a nice addition as well. :thumbsup:




I have to agree with AHPA here. I got to use them at PF11 as well, and I was quite impressed. The S2 was a very nice looking light and put out quite a bit of light for the size. I'm hoping to pick one of them up in the future!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 21, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> Also...prices?


What he said.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Beanhead said:


> What he said.


What I said.


carrot said:


> *Pricing:*
> MSRP lists the S1 at $30, S2 $55, and S3 at $80. However a quick search reveals that the average price is $25, $50, and $70 respectively. I think this is fairly priced and within the same range as competitors. As of the time of this review, Serac lights have not yet shipped.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 21, 2008)

At 12:04pm today you said it. :nana:


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

Beanhead said:


> At 12:04pm today you said it. :nana:



And you complained after I changed it.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 21, 2008)

My post was stamped 11:58 here...........


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Oct 21, 2008)

Carrot, thank you for the review. I had been hoping someone would review these lights.


----------



## effulgentOne (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw a rack of these lights at EMS a couple weeks ago, but didn't pick one up. 

Now, I apparently missed handling them at PF11 - I would have liked to see them. Oh well, thanks for the review.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job, OrangeOne! 

BTW, contrary to what his sigline might indicate, carrot is one of those whose posts I always read carefully and knowledge I trust.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

effulgentOne said:


> I saw a rack of these lights at EMS a couple weeks ago, but didn't pick one up.
> 
> Now, I apparently missed handling them at PF11 - I would have liked to see them. Oh well, thanks for the review.


Sorry about that. If you come down for NYCKS you can have a chance to check them out... otherwise you'll have to wait for PF12.


----------



## DaveG (Oct 21, 2008)

Carrot,nice job,Thanks.


----------



## LG&M (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I have been wandering when we would see one.
I apreashate the disclaimer but between your Sig line and the whole D10 thread I don't know what to think.


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2008)

LG&M said:


> Thanks for the review. I have been wandering when we would see one.
> I apreashate the disclaimer but between your Sig line and the whole D10 thread I don't know what to think.


You can think what you like. I think my review stands on its own quite well, thank you. 

As to the D10, I was an excited customer, just like anyone else. Only difference is I knew what it was before the rest of you did. I didn't get anything out of it though!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe it's because I haven't been here all that long but this is the first time I can recall seeing a reviewers integrity questioned over and over and I hope we've now seen the last of it.

If anyone else doesn't trust this review then hopefully they can post one of their own to dispute it. 

Great review Carrot and thanks for getting so many pics up too!


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 22, 2008)

Great review Carot - well organized and well presented! :thumbsup:

Interesting addition to the scene, looking forward to seeing more from them. Although I also wonder why they didn't opt for the more common 1AA format in this first round of offerings.


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 22, 2008)

Carrot,


*Great :twothumbs Review* 


Thanks for taking time to write up a nice detailed review on these
lights. I was never a big fan of 1xAAA lights, but after playing around
with the Serac S2 at PF11, I will be picking one of these up.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 22, 2008)

Carrot - Great review! This is one more reason I regret not being able to make it to PF11. Anyway, just a comment, but I haven't seen any references to the SERAC name. I'm not dyslexic, but if you read it backwards, it reads CARES. Sublimally interesting...lol Thanks again, Mike


----------



## carrot (Oct 22, 2008)

Serac is also a block of glacial ice. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serac


----------



## m16a (Oct 22, 2008)

m16a said:


> . I got to use them at PF11 as well, and I was quite impressed. The S2 was a very nice looking light and put out quite a bit of light for the size.




I would also like to add on to this, all of you who doubt the integrity of carrot and his review, know this, I handled the lights at PF11 along with carrot, I can vouch for what he says in this review from personal experience with the lights. Also, having chatted often with carrot, he WILL tell you when something isn't that great. So I am here to say I stand behind carrot that this is an unbiased review.
So yes, i said in a longer way what greenLED also said:thumbsup:


----------



## LG&M (Oct 22, 2008)

My last post came off wrong. I don't doubt his integrity. I was poking fun at all the misinformation he tossed around in the D10 thread. My post should of have a somehow it got lost. I would think with a Sig line like that he would see it coming. I did enjoy the review.
I believe Leatherman products are made in the U.S. do you know where the lights are made? Do they carry the same great warranty as their other products?


----------



## n4zov (Oct 22, 2008)

"Maybe it's because I haven't been here all that long but this is the first time I can recall seeing a reviewers integrity questioned over and over and I hope we've now seen the last of it."

+1 I'm beginning to think some of the negative comments are simply based on jealousy! As in, "Why does he get free lights and I don't?"

Thanks for doing the review and taking time to make it available.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Carrot. Interesting...I should have looked that up! :sigh: lol :twothumbs



carrot said:


> Serac is also a block of glacial ice. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serac


----------



## souptree (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent review!

Forgive me if this is mentioned somewhere and I missed it -- where are these lights manufactured? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 23, 2008)

There's rumors apparently initiated by 4sevens that the SERAC lights are made by Fenix for Leatherman:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205558&highlight=serac&page=2


----------



## hotbossa (Oct 23, 2008)

I found this on YouTube. It doesn't show much but it is something...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfSGQDvGE0o


----------



## Torch (Oct 25, 2008)

Leatherman makes good stuff. It's really a shame they are anti-gun. If they weren't I'd definitely buy some of their lights and multi-tools. As it is I stick with SOG and Surefire.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 25, 2008)

Torch said:


> Leatherman makes good stuff. It's really a shame they are anti-gun. If they weren't I'd definitely buy some of their lights and multi-tools. As it is I stick with SOG and Surefire.
> 
> Thanks for the review.


I didn't know about that; I love the Wave but will now start to look at other tools to see if I can find a decent replacement, maybe one of the SOG lineup.

Looking at the Serac lights had me pretty interested and although it's hard for a couple non-buyers to affect a corporations bottom line, it still doesn't hurt to put your money into other purchases.


----------



## hotbossa (Oct 25, 2008)

Torch said:


> Leatherman makes good stuff. It's really a shame they are anti-gun. If they weren't I'd definitely buy some of their lights and multi-tools. As it is I stick with SOG and Surefire.
> 
> Thanks for the review.



Do you have a resource that backs this statement up? It's not that I don't believe you, I am just curious to read about it myself. I too have never heard this about Leatherman....disappointing!! :huh:


----------



## carrot (Oct 25, 2008)

hotbossa said:


> Do you have a resource that backs this statement up? It's not that I don't believe you, I am just curious to read about it myself. I too have never heard this about Leatherman....disappointing!! :huh:


I don't think I've ever heard Leatherman was specifically anti-gun...

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1231976/posts


----------



## srvctec (Oct 25, 2008)

carrot said:


> I don't think I've ever heard Leatherman was specifically anti-gun...
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1231976/posts



Thanks for posting that link carrot. I definitely won't be spending another dime on Leatherman products!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2008)

Too bad.... 

You don't need a Business Degree to know that insulting your core customer base is bad for business. Lucky for Leatherman, I doubt that many of their core customers are aware of the above link. 

I had hoped to pick up another Leatherman Micra as a back-up to the one I already have. Planned on stopping by EMS to possibly get an S1 for my dad when he stops by for a visit soon. 

SOG makes a similar multi-tool to Leatherman's Micra. Perhaps dad would prefer an ArcMania modded Maglite Solitaire instead.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 28, 2008)

It's hard to be objective when you're getting the goods for free.  I remember in college we did party reviews for my school paper and always paid to get in because only then were we able to know for sure if the party was worth the admission fee.

IMHO anything that's free just tastes better.

Anyway, about the Serac, I'm wondering about the runtimes for Lithium/NImH? Real (not advertised) lumen output? etc.

Where's chevrofreak?


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great review carrot!! :twothumbs: I'm torn between the S2 & S3... 

Also, I'd like to ask where the idea that Leatherman is anti-gun came from? I see that Tim Leatherman (the man, not the company) supported Kerry for environmental reasons... Is there anything else? I'm not really all that concerned one way or the other, just wondering... :shrug:


----------



## Splat_NJ (Oct 28, 2008)

Any word when the S3 will be in stores? I searched around all my locals and no one's carrying them yet. Also, Carrot, do you think the S3 would be too big for keychain EDC? Thanks.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't see that either. In fact I searched the press release for the words "gun" and "firearm" and didn't come up with anything. ???


----------



## carrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Splat_NJ said:


> Any word when the S3 will be in stores? I searched around all my locals and no one's carrying them yet. Also, Carrot, do you think the S3 would be too big for keychain EDC? Thanks.


It looks like Knifecenter.com has the Serac lights in stock now.

Bonky, same here. I couldn't see anything particularly anti-gun about Leatherman's actions.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2008)

carrot said:


> Bonky, same here. I couldn't see anything particularly anti-gun about Leatherman's actions.


 
Not trying to turn this into a political discussion. But just to point out a couple of things, Kerry is very anti-gun. The Enviornmentalist movement is well-known for being rabidly anti-gun / anti-hunting.... Well, except for that one Enviornmentalist a few years ago from Canada who actively went out shooting hunters. 

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## bhds (Oct 29, 2008)

Any possibility of keeping the posts relevant to the topic- Serac lights?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2008)

bhds said:


> Any possibility of keeping the posts relevant to the topic- Serac lights?


 
It might be possible.

Let me consult the magic 8-Ball.... It says, "It might be possible." 

Okay, perhaps carrot could tell us how sturdy the pocket clips are on the Serac lights?


----------



## carrot (Oct 29, 2008)

OK. The pocket clips are very good... I'm not sure what to compare them to but they are definitely better than the clips given away with Arc-AAA lights. They are stiffer than Surefire's long clips and possibly on par with the short clips. However I sort of figure their target market isn't quite the same as Surefire's. They are well designed and useful, and as I mentioned earlier, work great on a baseball cap for Beamhead's "redneck headlamp."

4sevens gave me a cool idea... screw the S1 and S2 bodies together. Since they are exactly the same body but with different heads, the two bodies fit together perfectly... making a 2AAA Cree penlight. Very cool. However, I had to make a small (2-3mm) spacer to make it work.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2008)

Bonky said:


> It's hard to be objective when you're getting the goods for free.  I remember in college we did party reviews for my school paper and always paid to get in because only then were we able to know for sure if the party was worth the admission fee.
> 
> IMHO anything that's free just tastes better.
> 
> ...


It's hard to be objective too when you have strong preconceived notions.  I've heard many opinions to the opposite, that anything paid for tastes better than anything free, which is shown by action as well as words at work where we get free meals and even though the food is always good, there's a certain percentage of employees who look down their noses at the free food and buy in the restaurant on a daily basis.

There's also another personality you may not be familiar with; the truly objective thinker who is (believe it or not) able to evaluate what they experience through unclouded eyes. Good trait for someone into flashlights! :candle:


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 29, 2008)

3 things:
1) thanks for the review;
2) I may have missed this, but are lithium AAAs ok or discouraged by the mfgr?
3) maybe, perhaps more than with Mag, the beauty of a decent, LED flashlight will be popularized with "regular Joes" by Leatherman's entry into the market.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 29, 2008)

Bonky said:


> It's hard to be objective when you're getting the goods for free.  I remember in college we did party reviews for my school paper and always paid to get in because only then were we able to know for sure if the party was worth the admission fee.
> 
> IMHO anything that's free just tastes better.
> 
> ...



I'm here! 

I got the S1, S2 and S3 today. Whoever designed the clip on the S3 is a freaking genius!

A few very quick preliminary measurements in my sphere have the S1 at roughly 6.6 lumens. The S2 is roughly 6.6 on low and 45 on high. The S3 is roughly 23 on low, 45 on medium and 110 on high. The multi-mode lights basically mimic the highest output level on the model directly below them.

I need to pick up some batteries (lithium and alkaline) to test all of the modes. Leatherman did provide one cell for each light, but I should have specified how many I needed. I guess I can't be too greedy, though.


----------



## carrot (Oct 29, 2008)

Mr. Blue said:


> 3 things:
> 1) thanks for the review;
> 2) I may have missed this, but are lithium AAAs ok or discouraged by the mfgr?
> 3) maybe, perhaps more than with Mag, the beauty of a decent, LED flashlight will be popularized with "regular Joes" by Leatherman's entry into the market.


I was able to run the S2 on 2 AAA batteries no problems. So I would guess lithium is fine.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 29, 2008)

Beamshots!! BEAMSHOTS!!!! :mecry:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 30, 2008)

Does it have a FORWARD clicky? (why was this crucial info left out anyways?)


----------



## srvctec (Oct 30, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Does it have a FORWARD clicky? (why was this crucial info left out anyways?)



Ummm, it wasn't left out. Might want to read the review again. Right under the photo with the hat. "The tailcap, which contains a reverse clicky switch"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2008)

Carrot sir!

THANK YOU for the review! 

I suppose it is possible to see the world through rose colored glasses when you get something for free....

I remember SEVERAL of us posting Fenix TK10 reviews on lights we got a deal on.

Oh the HOWLING about that episode!

There are some folks you just can't reach.....

Anyhow thanks! If these hit any of the stores I go to, well.......


----------



## omnibus (Nov 5, 2008)

Leatherman tech support does not recommend using rechargable 3.6V 16340 batteries in the S3. I blew out the LED on a cheapie flashlight several months ago using one of them.


----------



## carrot (Nov 6, 2008)

Just for fun, I popped a RCR123 in my S3. Did not burn it out, but it did not change light levels either. This is similar in function to Fenix. I did not test this extensively in order to ascertain if it were safe, but for the couple of seconds I tested it with there appeared to be no damage.


----------



## TopGunWgHs (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I just had to. Shopping today at ESM (Eastern Mountain Sports) I saw a great big sign shouting to me! "20-40% off all lighting". I ran inside and saw the Leatherman S series like i had previously, but this time instead of the $80.00 tag I snatched the S3 up for 40% off, not too shabby, and WHAT A LIGHT! Great clip, sturdy, the design is simple yet appealing and it is smaller than my Swiss Knife that I EDC on my belt so it hides right behind it via the great reversible clip. Low is perfect for wandering the house, medium is perfect for say a campground or walking a trail (especialy when mounted to a hat) and high is seriously bright and out performs and nearly out throws the P60 LED in my 6P. I am set now, I have the multi-level EDC, the 6P with a P60 LED and a CreeQ5 drop in for a little more serious work, and then the big daddy MagCharger with the Phillip Bulb upgrade to around 500L for serious throw. If anyone stumbles upon one of these lights for under... i'd say $60.00 it is well worth it! And the cycling through the levels is very easy, a very minimal push to the clickie, without clicking cycles, and when you are done click back off, so then next time you click on it always starts at low.


----------



## TopGunWgHs (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a Link to the Online Page where you can pick up a Leatherman Light for You! 40%off!
http://www.ems.com/catalog/subcateg...-445586783?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302160931


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks to link to the discounts.


----------



## TopGunWgHs (Dec 18, 2008)

NO problem, but hurry up because its only at 30% discount now... Also ive had mine for a couple weeks now and have dropped it MANY times and also in a few snowbanks one time for about 2min untill i found it, no leaks whatsoever theres a sealing o-ring in the head, great light and would make ANY mechanic HAPPY to get one for x-mas ive been workin on alot of my friends cars lately and find mysellf using it every time!


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 23, 2008)

TopGunWgHs said:


> Here is a Link to the Online Page where you can pick up a Leatherman Light for You! 40%off!
> http://www.ems.com/catalog/subcateg...-445586783?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302160931



EMS appears to be out of stock now. Oh, well.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 4, 2009)

The S3 can be operated in twisty mode with access to all three output levels!

I got to play with one in a local store today and while messing around discovered that I could turn it on with the tail switch and then turn it on/off with by loosening/tightening the head and if I turned it off and then back on fast enough, it would cycle through the brightness modes. Pretty cool, eh? 

So, the S3 has access to all modes via either the clicky tail switch or by twisting the head quickly.

Also, when comparing the S3 to my Fenix P2D, I observed:

1. The S3 is much heavier than the P2D.

2. The S3 beam is about the same dimensions as the P2D, but the hot spot is smoother in the S3.

3. The S3 seemed brighter on low, medium and high than my P2D, but maybe my P2D battery is a little weak.

4. The S3 is much larger in diameter than the P2D.

Other S3 observations:

1. The clip on the S3 doesn't hold the light as secure on the pocket as expected.

2. The clip attachment is indeed ingenious.

3. The clip won't fit over thick hat brims.


That's all for now, it's time for dinner.


----------



## Justin Case (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there a way to immediately access High mode in the S2 or S3, regardless of prior state of the light?


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 4, 2009)

Justin Case said:


> Is there a way to immediately access High mode in the S2 or S3, regardless of prior state of the light?



I don't know, but the switch is very sensitive and it's quick to move through the levels.


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice comparison LightObsession.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 5, 2009)

LightObsession said:


> I don't know, but the switch is very sensitive and it's quick to move through the levels.


 
I think my switch is too sensitive as my light still flickers on both settings. It is like the switch is connecting with the boot or something. It happens about 20% of the time and I need to click though a few times to clear it up. Maybe I will call the company and ask for a new one as I like the light but for the money it should be able to stay on with the same output. Heck a 3 dollar AAA can do it so this one should too.

Edit.

The flicker has calmed down some. I wonder if the 1/2 click/UL press to jump modes fast is part of the problem with the very sensitive switch. Been doing full clicks and it seemed to help however with the unknown it can be hard to tell. Going to give it another month of EDC and see. After all there is a very long warranty on these from Leatherman. So time is on my side. I may test it out as a twisty for a few weeks too.


----------



## carrot (Apr 22, 2009)

Chevrofreak just let me know that Amazon has the Serac S3 for $42.60 and the other two are equally well priced. Nice deal IMO.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 20, 2009)

I noticed that the Leatherman website no longer has a page for the Serac line.
Did they discontinue the line?


----------



## parnass (Dec 20, 2009)

Launch Mini said:


> I noticed that the Leatherman website no longer has a page for the Serac line.
> Did they discontinue the line?



Good question. I've had my eye on the Serac S3, but haven't seen any price drops which might indicate the Seracs are being discontinued.


----------



## parnass (Dec 21, 2009)

Launch Mini said:


> I noticed that the Leatherman website no longer has a page for the Serac line.
> Did they discontinue the line?



I phoned Leatherman today. According to Nicole of Leatherman Customer Service, the Serac line has not been discontinued. She was surprised that the Serac web pages are no longer on the Leatherman web site and said she would inform their web staff of the omission.


----------



## parnass (Dec 28, 2009)

I sent email to Leatherman today asking whether the Seracs have been discontinued. 

Beth Sullivan of Leatherman customer service responded that they are "_discontinuing the Serac line of flashlights_" and that is the reason they have removed the Seracs from their web site. :mecry:

On the other hand, I've been waiting for a sale on the S3 so this may be good news in disguise.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 2, 2010)

parnass said:


> I sent email to Leatherman today asking whether the Seracs have been discontinued.
> 
> Beth Sullivan of Leatherman customer service responded that they are "_discontinuing the Serac line of flashlights_" and that is the reason they have removed the Seracs from their web site. :mecry:
> 
> On the other hand, I've been waiting for a sale on the S3 so this may be good news in disguise.


 
Wow that is a darn shame. I like my S1-S2.


----------



## computernut (Jan 16, 2010)

I just picked up an S3 today for $50CDN. They were $59 then they jumped to $69 which put me off buying one even though they looked nice. I had previously bought an S2 for my fiancee's purse and we both liked it. So far I'm impressed. Nice beam (hotspot blends in nice with the spill), the low is nice and low, the high is nice and bright and the medium is just right for most things. It's my first light that can tail-stand which is nice for a change. I'm also getting used to the reverse-clicky with repeated taps to change modes. Fits nice in the pocket, love the clip, I wish all lights of this size had them like this. Would actually prefer it if the light was a little bit longer so my hand didn't get in front of the reflector when I grip it tactical style.

It's a shame they are being discontinued, pick one up while you can!


----------



## Ent (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi

While this thread is a bit old I do have the S2 version. Sort of impulse buy in the shop a year or two back. The idea was a backup light to sit in my first aid kit used for bush walking. So no clip just tube to be as small as possible. 

It is a brilliant little light. About as small as you can get for the battery form factor with astonishing brightness and lovely beam. I have now come to understand IP rating so will go looking for what it is. (IP8X)

Only downside and it is an issue for its purpose is the on/off switch is raised and can be bumped accidentally. Twice now when checking my kit before a walk i have found the battery flat as somewhere along the way it got bumped on. Not sure if reversing the battery is good or very bad idea but given its intended use I would much rather have it ready to go. Used it on more than a few occasions to find my main headlamp that wanders off in huts or tents, well maybe with some help from me.

Shame it appears not to be still produced. I would have love to have seen a AA version as I tend to like to match the batteries used on the main light with the backup. Still I now have a Black Diamond Storm so AAA not so bad.

Cheers


----------



## norcalhiker (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome thread. The review is really thorough and informative. Thx!


----------



## blackwatch (Nov 23, 2011)

I ran into a couple of S3s in my local TJ Maxx. I did not immediately buy them, but for $15 they may make good presents for someone. Didn't even know they were making them until now. Go me.


----------

